# Side-by-Side Configuration Problem



## Cellist (Sep 20, 2016)

At first it was just one program, but it has now spread to Word, Editing Programs, Chrome, pretty much most of my major programs. The "the application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application even log or use the command-line sxstrace.exe tool for more detail." bow has appeared.
Now I have tried to problem solve, and looked up many ways to do this. When ever I try to install Chrome, I get the same message, and am never able to reinstall it. Now I have uninstalled it, but for some reason it doesn't work to install it.
I am also tried to uninstall the C++ programs, but when I tried to reinstall them from the Microsoft.support site, I got the same message as above, and saying that it was unable to install them.
I am completely lost on what to do.
Please help.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Were you uninstalling the C++ Microsoft Visual Redistributables before this issue occurred?

Try Windows Update. I don't think it will grab them, but it might.

Additionally, I'm not sure which ones you were trying to install, but you can try the ones in the answer HERE.


----------

